# Attention All Aspiring Journalists



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basketballboards.net is looking for aspiring journalists to be our beat writers to cover every NBA team. You would be expected to write game recaps, editorials, features, etc. You will be required to attend media day and get one on one interviews with players.

If you are a guest reading this post and want to find out more, we insist that you join the site as a regular poster and post with us first. If you are accepted as a beat writer for us, you will represent us and we would want you to be part of the team. 

Keep in mind that you will not travel. We are not in a position to pay for expenses for away games nor will we pay for expenses for home games. 

We need one beat writer for every team. That means we are looking for at least 30 beat writers. Each and every beat writer will be screened. All Administrators will carefully discuss each and every candidate before deciding which ones will get the opportunity to be beat writers for Basketballboards.net. 

Our group decision is final. 

For more information send an e-mail and credentials and samples of your writing to me; 

[email protected]

Please only serious inquires!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

update:

So far we have received 20 applications for beat writers position. Many of them were for the same team. We have about 4 teams with more than one application for just one possible spot. 

We have about 1 month left before we start putting people into positions. You still have time to inquire about being a beat writer if you thought you missed out on the position earlier. 

As a beat writer, they will:

1. Attend home games with the press and attend post-game press conferences, then he or she will write a game recap/article based upon that game and any quotes that they may have gooten from the game. They will, in turn, write an game recap, and post it in here. 

2. Must be able to attend media day press conference. 

3. Do possible interviews with players and coaches and GM's. 

We require the beat writer to be a good journalists. 

We also require that they be college age. 

This is not a paying position. What the beat writer gains from this opportunity is the chance to mingle with the NBA, make contacts that may prove to be invaluable should you ever want to persue a career in sports journalism, and last but not least, you can use us as a reference if you did what was required of you promptly and as instructed. 

Please only serious inquiries!! 

Guests, you can inquire as well, but we require that all beat writers be posting members at this site. If you represent us, we need you to be part of the team. A "Staff Writers" does not have to be a poster, but a beat writer does. 

Send all inquiries to me, [email protected]. In subject line put "Beat Writer"

I will need a sample of your writing skills. I have had people tell me they do not have any current samples. Well, if that is the case, you will need to write me one. Edited and ready to be viewed by admin and maybe posted in articles forum. 

I will also need to know what team you want to represent. You need to live in an NBA town or close to it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are still taking applications for both a beat writer and staff writer but time is running out.


----------

